# Why is Don Davis not scoring the Matrix Resurrection?



## CyberPunk (Dec 9, 2021)

Not to be controversial or anything, just curious why he won't be back for the franchise. I think is very clear that the music for the Matrix is iconic and unique, and I am sure the new composer will do amazing. 

Cheers


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 9, 2021)

I vaguely recall that Don Davis decided he didn't enjoy film scoring, and is primarily working in other musical areas now.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

Most likely reasons based on his IMDB page:

Not interested in doing more Matrix stuff. There is a LOT of Matrix titles in his IMDB page beyond the movies.
Committed to another movie/show (less likely since he's been pretty quiet outside of a few recent works)
Not interested in scoring movies
Has grown to dislike the Wachowski brothers (pure speculation with no substance)


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes he more or less quit the biz I believe.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Trash. Update: they have been sisters for a while.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Dec 14, 2021)

I've never heard anything sound like Don Davis mixed with Juno Reactor, I hope the new composer can atleast immitate the style and complexity...


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Trash. Update: they have been sisters for a while.


Oops! My bad.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> I've never heard anything sound like Don Davis mixed with Juno Reactor, I hope the new composer can atleast immitate the style and complexity...


There is the FYC available to hear the score. From what I’ve heard, it pales in comparison to Davis’ original franchise scores.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 14, 2021)

or you could listen to this:


----------



## BenG (Dec 14, 2021)

Was disappointed when I learned he wasn’t on-board. Loved his original score and what he brought to the role with his concert music experience.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2021)

JohnG said:


> or you could listen to this:



That’s a great recording btw.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Dec 14, 2021)

Matrix 1 was a masterpiece score (and movie). It was the whole reason I purchased a DVD player because of the score only track and composer commentary. 

Go get the dvd if you haven’t listened to the composer audio track, it’s a great lecture and he doesn’t step on the cues with his commentary.


----------



## ptram (Dec 14, 2021)

Strictly personal opinions, here.

I wonder if the Wachowskis' movies after _Matrix_ deserve the music of Don Davis. There was _Cloud Atlas_, half a masterwork, with the excellent soundtrack of Tom Tykwer (et al.), a better film director himself.

_V for Vendetta_, a movie that I personally can't stand for the overdose of rhetoric and the too many dead plot points, could boast a great soundtrack from Dario Marianelli, that was itself much better than the movie.

Rightly so, _Jupiter Ascending_ was scored by Giacchino. Maybe the next project will not be less convoluted than that one, and there will be a composer that will fit better than Davis with the film's style.

Paolo


----------



## Stuntdouble (Dec 15, 2021)

clarkcontrol said:


> Matrix 1 was a masterpiece score (and movie). It was the whole reason I purchased a DVD player because of the score only track and composer commentary.
> 
> Go get the dvd if you haven’t listened to the composer audio track, it’s a great lecture and he doesn’t step on the cues with his commentary.


Thanks man I never knew this.I've have the dvd for years will check it out!


----------



## Jish (Dec 15, 2021)

Though it's still speculation as to why DD did not return (he has said in previous interviews that his music to the _Matrix_ franchise means alot to him- I know he was very involved in some of the concerts) it also isn't a complete shock that they went with Tywker and Klimek- the Wachowski's have been close to Tom for awhile and Klimek has been working with him for decades (though, speaking of 'why's' it's also interesting to note that Reinhold Heil won't be joining them).

At any rate, if a reboot of the scale and pedigree of _Resurrections _isn't going to draw Davis back to scoring films, he likely has punched out from the whole Hollywood composer thing (eh, more power to him...)


----------



## davidson (Dec 15, 2021)

There's only one of the brothers involved in this movie.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't want to open any kind of can of worms here and know its been mentioned but I feel it's important to reiterate as a baseline as this thread continues that Lana and Lilly Wachowski are both trans women. It would be respectful to those members of the forum that may not be cisgender to be sensitive to that.

EDIT: not pointing at anyone in specific, just setting the baseline for the convo moving forward.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Dec 15, 2021)

ptram said:


> Strictly personal opinions, here.
> 
> I wonder if the Wachowskis' movies after _Matrix_ deserve the music of Don Davis. There was _Cloud Atlas_, half a masterwork, with the excellent soundtrack of Tom Tykwer (et al.), a better film director himself.
> 
> ...


Think instead about what YOU deserve  And I think you deserve some Don Davis.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 15, 2021)

JohnG said:


> or you could listen to this:



I had a chance to talk to Adams one-to-one after a 2000 concert he gave in Detroit. I ALMOST asked him what his thoughts were on Davis' Matrix but good judgment got the better of me.


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> Think instead about what YOU deserve  And I think you deserve some Don Davis.


But Don Davis is continuing to make music, cinema or not. He is still making concerts with both his movie music _and_ concert music.

I would for sure want some other magic encounters like Matrix and Don Davis. I can doubt, seeing all what the directors have made after that seminal work, that it can be done with them.

Paolo


----------



## lux (Dec 15, 2021)

JohnG said:


> or you could listen to this:



Very nice, never listened it before, thanks for sharing it.


----------

